# Making a Silver King Wingbar



## John

Making a 26" Wingbar
Stretched the frame 5", 3 in front 2 in the rear.
Also making a 20" version





 Top frame in the picture is 26"
Center stock 24"
Bottom 20" Still need to modify the bottom bracket on the 20"


----------



## John




----------



## stoney

Oh man, I know these are going to be sweet. I can see the customs to be built already.


----------



## fordmike65

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish

View attachment 412137


----------



## Robertriley

Holy Cow!   I'm incredibly excited about this one.   I totally think it's great that you stretched the frame and creating a 20".......amazing!


----------



## Robertriley

@Jarod24


----------



## fordmike65

@ratrodz


----------



## rollfaster

Is there anything this man can't do?
Thank you John!


----------



## ratrodz

Wingbar game changer!!!


----------



## fordmike65

ratrodz said:


> Wingbar game changer!!!



Sell your OG Wingbars *NOW*!!!


----------



## ratrodz

I would love to play with one of these! ! !
Not even mine and build ideas are running through my head! ! !


----------



## Jarod24

@iswingping


----------



## 37fleetwood

The Wingbar has always been that point of anguish. it has always been just too small for my old fat 6'1" self.
Where's Bob?


----------



## catfish

37fleetwood said:


> The Wingbar has always been that point of anguish. it has always been just too small for my old fat 6'1" self.
> Where's Bob?


----------



## bricycle

catfish said:


> View attachment 412208




Bet he won lots of races....


----------



## 37fleetwood

catfish said:


> View attachment 412208



Ha! pretty much! at least that's how it feels!
look at the poor slob holding me up!


----------



## Cooper S.

Are you making them to sell?


----------



## Dope54

cant wait to see this!


----------



## frampton

Nice


----------



## John

Cooper S. said:


> Are you making them to sell?



Lets see what it takes to finish one and I can see what the cost is. The one for me is just my time.
Thanks, John


----------



## StoneWoods

Woah. I need one. Race bike


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yes me want!!!!!!!!!
26 inch!!


----------



## sm2501

Put me down for a 20"!


----------



## bikewhorder

You should make a 29er for FordMike.


----------



## momona

sm2501 said:


> Put me down for a 20"!




What he said....


----------



## John

Progress


----------



## fordmike65

John said:


> Progress



Good God man!:eek:


----------



## John

A little more


----------



## CWCMAN

Holly Cow John!


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Looking good, John.
That's one big chunk of aluminum.
How will you join the two halves.
There was a guy years ago named Alex Pong who designed a crankset that used two halves of machined billet aluminum.
He joined the halves using a dado like joint and some type of epoxy.
His company was called Magic Motorcycle.
The design was pretty impressive. It was eventually sold to Cannondale.
This article is from 1992.


----------



## John

They will be welded, ground flush, and polished. They also have  internal pins.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Im looking forward to this!! So amazing!!


----------



## John




----------



## bricycle

All I can say is....*wow*.....


----------



## volksboy57

John, this is great progress! So cool!


----------



## Freqman1

Awesome--make sure you hang some Schwinn parts on it so all the kids think its cool:eek: Seriously though that is going to blow some minds at a ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## John

26" stand


----------



## 37fleetwood

I keep watching the mail to see if mine's come yet...


----------



## John

26" Stand complete


----------



## Freqman1

I sure could use  a couple of those with the five bar top! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

John said:


> 26" Stand complete



:eek:

@ratrodz


----------



## WetDogGraphix

John said:


> 26" Stand complete
> View attachment 462169 View attachment 462170




Just WOW!


----------



## memo67

Subscribed


----------



## cyclingday

I was just inspecting this stand at the swap meet yesterday, and as usual, it's magnificent!
Outstanding work, John.
Your 26" Wingbar project was being talked about quite a bit.


----------



## Larmo63

We must now call him the "Wingbar Wizard!"


----------



## Schwinn lover

Larmo63 said:


> We must now call him the "Wingbar Wizard!"



.                                                       Any new developments on this project?


----------



## ZE52414

This is insane! Great work man. Excited to see more!


----------



## StoneWoods

Anything yet??? Now that the 20" Motobike is done I'm hyped for this!!


----------



## John

StoneWoods said:


> Anything yet??? Now that the 20" Motobike is done I'm hyped for this!!


----------



## Cory

I may have to sell one of my cars, but it will be worth it to own one of these creations! 
Want!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## John

BB


----------



## rollfaster

Your skills are just incredible John!!


----------



## John

The stainless Knucklehead version


----------



## John

rollfaster said:


> Your skills are just incredible John!!



Its all machine and software


----------



## catfish

WOW!


----------



## Freqman1

John said:


> Its all machine and software



Yea but someone has to tell them both what to do! Great work as usual. I can't wait to see the finished product. V/r Shawn


----------



## JimRoy

Nice


----------



## pkleppert

Any updates or ETA date?


----------



## frampton

I like the jigsaw puzzle piece joint between the chain stay and the bottom bracket.


----------



## John

Mock up


----------



## cyclingday

It looks fantastic, John.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Awesome,,, any chance showing a peek of the fork design?


----------



## STRADALITE

Are you planning on making the fenders?


----------



## John

STRADALITE said:


> Are you planning on making the fenders?



It takes standard 26" fenders. To make fenders you need a roll form machine made for fender fabrication. Not cheap.


----------



## John

Schwinn lover said:


> Awesome,,, any chance showing a peek of the fork design?



Just using a 1939 Monark springer fork


----------



## cyclingday

I'm thinking about using an AMP Research fork on mine. Hint Hint, John. Lol!


----------



## catfish

John said:


> Mock up
> View attachment 778909
> 
> View attachment 778907
> 
> View attachment 778908




WOW !!!!


----------



## bricycle

John said:


> Mock up
> View attachment 778909
> 
> View attachment 778907
> 
> View attachment 778908



yea! john's back!


----------



## geosbike

wow


----------



## StoneWoods

HOLY WOWZERS!!! I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## StoneWoods

What’s an approximate price range for a 26”? I NEED one! Lol


----------



## Schwinn lover

What happened to this build?  Everyone is excited to see some new work.
Any new progress?


----------



## bricycle

Schwinn lover said:


> What happened to this build?  Everyone is excited to see some new work.
> Any new progress?




John rushes nothing.


----------



## stoney

bricycle said:


> Bet he won lots of races....




Downhill


----------



## momona

Are we there yet?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Hello John,
Finally, someone has the vision to build this.
Did you scan an original frame?
Are you using titanium tubing?
You could sell a dozen of these...


----------



## SKPC

Very nice.  I want to ride it when it is finished!   (that'l never happen-)


----------



## volksboy57

We need updates


----------



## stoney

Hi John, any updates. 20" ?


----------



## John

Swamped at work. Just happened I pulled the parts out today to send to the polisher.


----------

